# list of sex acts just got banned in UK porn



## wizehop

Thoughts?

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/a-long-list-of-sex-acts-just-got-banned-in-uk-porn-9897174.html

*A long list of sex acts just got banned in UK porn*







*Regulations branded 'simply a set of moral judgements'*

CHRISTOPHER HOOTON 




Tuesday 02 December 2014


Pornography produced in the UK was quietly censored todaythrough an amendment to the 2003 Communications Act, and the measures appear to take aim at female pleasure.

The Audiovisual Media Services Regulations 2014 requires that video-on-demand (VoD) online porn now adhere to the same guidelines laid out for DVD sex shop-type porn by the British Board of Film Censors (BBFC).

Seemingly arbitrarily deciding what is nice sex and what is not nice sex, the board has banned the following acts from being depicted by British pornography producers:

_Spanking_

_Caning_

_Aggressive whipping_

_Penetration by any object "associated with violence"_

_Physical or verbal abuse (regardless of if consensual)_

_Urolagnia (known as "water sports")_

_Female ejaculation_

_Strangulation_

_Facesitting_

_Fisting_

The final three listed fall under acts the BBFC views as potentially "life-endangering".

While the measures won't stop people from watching whatever genre of porn they desire, as video shot abroad can still be viewed, they do impose severe restrictions on content created in the UK, and appear to make no distinction between consensual and non-consensual practices between adults.




Femdom porn will be hit particularly hard by the regulations

"There appear to be no rational explanations for most of the R18 rules," Jerry Barnett of the anti-censorship group Sex and Censorship told *Vice UK*. "They're simply a set of moral judgements designed by people who have struggled endlessly to stop the British people from watching pornography."

More worryingly, the amendment seems to take issue with acts from which women more traditionally derive pleasure than men.



Films banned in British cinemas
1 of 10







piece for _The Independent_, award-winning erotic film director Erika Lust said that she believes "we need to rethink what is offensive or dangerous and what is, in fact, normal human nature, and remember that it’s more important to educate than regulate."


----------



## Tude

SPANKING!  Oh noes!!


----------



## Kim Chee

As long as they don't take my pocket change from me. I enjoy giving the queen a facial every now and then, so convenient.


----------



## Odin

Hearken Vox populi!
I say this vicious attack on the vagina is villainous indeed .
With Veracity! I proclaim this ban on female ejaculation a venomous plot concocted at a vesperal hour.
Vexed Vixenly Ladies and Gentleman, I vociferously call upon you.
To one year from today, vengefully join me in marching up to the Buckingham palace gates and in defiance of censored vaudevillian vice, jizz in someones cup of earl grey.


 Verily I tell you V for Vagina!!!


----------



## EphemeralStick

No Penetration with any object associated with violence? Sooooo I guess dicks can no longer be a thing then, eh?


----------



## PaulBrown

How will this law affect sites like slavesfetish, http://theporndude.com/, kinkyporn,…? Or are only british people making this kind of content professionally being targetted and not sites who stream 'forbidden' videos?

I just tested it out and I assume nothing has changed yet on free sites? Will we soon see something like on ‘movie pirate’ sites or will the government let them be? Doesn’t sound fair, if you make your living in that industry, if your consumers can still get your material on free sites. I wonder how they're still selling porn these days anyway.

Isn't buying porn a thing from 10 years ago?


----------



## Kim Chee

PaulBrown said:


> How will this law affect sites like slavesfetish, http://theporndude.com/, kinkyporn,…?



What are you crazy? You can get banned for posting links to porn.


----------



## kaichulita

This goes against what porn is about... I can understand if you put an age restriction on watching porn and if you ban any nonconsensual sex, but banning spanking, really? Lmao I like being spanked (shhh)


----------



## Kim Chee

EphemeralStick said:


> No Penetration with any object associated with violence? Sooooo I guess dicks can no longer be a thing then, eh?



I hear you can't show an erect penis in UK porn. Magnificent, stabbing penises spewing globs of glorious semen are not allowed.



kaichulita said:


> This goes against what porn is about... I can understand if you put an age restriction on watching porn and if you ban any nonconsensual sex, but banning spanking, really? Lmao I like being spanked (shhh)



One of my alltime favorite girlfriends liked to be spanked. I spanked her ass and did all kinds of naughty stuff with her.


----------

